# Smoker



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

50$









I recently purchased a larger one so i dont need this one


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

What are the dimensions?


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

We're you at?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Dont know the dimensions but looking at it 24x12x12

You can look them up on cabelas web page. Lure jensen little chief

I live in lehi


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I have that smoker... They work great


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

All you who are dehydrating your jerky need one of these. A little smoke will make a huge difference. Good for cheese too.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

There a $130 new

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/sear...tk=AllProducts&Ntt=little+chief&search=Search


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> All you who are dehydrating your jerky need one of these. A little smoke will make a huge difference. Good for cheese too.


Thats what I do when im smoking a bunch. I start it in the smoker then finish it in the dehydrator. This way I can have both units going at the same time.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Pm sent


----------

